# Surf fishing Perdido



## loggydog (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello everyone,
Just joined this forum and have seen alot of interesting and helpful posts.
I've been fishing the surf here for around four years now and generally have pretty good results. Lately however, nothing seems to bite much. Last few days have seen not even a bite. 

Anyone having much success? I generally fish east of public beach access 3.

Thanks


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Been very slow for me as well. Normally this is a good time of year if the June grass isn't bad.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I haven't been out there in three or four weeks now. So I wouldn't know what to tell ya.I'm still seeing a few successful reports , but they are getting to be few and far between. Welcome to the forum and good luck.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Big Lagoon has been slow as well. I'm blaming it on the full moon because it couldn't possibly be me.


----------



## loggydog (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone. At least I know it's not just me (as I was beginning to fear!) Maybe it is the moon. One thing I've noticed is that the water depth between the beach and the first sand bar seems to be shallower than a couple years ago. Wonder if this has any effect on the fish ?


----------



## crabbait (Aug 28, 2014)

went to johnson beach 6/4. tried shrimp and sand fleas but couldn't get a bite. Saw 1 slot red,but he wouldn't bite anything I threw. I'm gonna try again thursday,maybe earlier. Grass wasn't a problem


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I was in OBA Sunday and could only get some hardheads. Had to wade way out and get the bait way out there just to get them. Couldn't even get bait stolen inside the sandbar. Guy next to me borrowed some shrimp and brought in about a 39-42" red. Went out yesterday to Fort Morgan to look for specks and flounder, but got out a little late and the surf was a little too rough to work the bottom effectively. Pulled out the surf rod and cast out. Picked up some crack hardtails, big pinfish and missed two good runs due to drag being set too high. Probably big reds.


----------



## loggydog (Jun 8, 2015)

Well, after catching a blowfish and getting a few nibbles, had one almost take my rod into the water before could get to it but as soon as I started to reel it ran and snapped the line. Dang drag was set too tight! I should know better. Think it might have been a red from the way it ran.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Last week caught a couple of nice fish taco whiting, and one nice flounder off Pcola Beach. Went today and after only one cast my line, sinker, and hook were so loaded with June Grass (green slime), I left. Waste of time.

Only way right now to fish the surf (if the slime is there), is to cast well past the sandbar with a tall rod that will keep your line above the first cut where the grass is. Fish are still in the surf though.


----------

